# Drag Strip Photos



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

Just a small selection of the photos i took at "GTi Hot Hatch Spectacular" on monday at York Raceway


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Very Nice Pics Mate :thumb:


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

was hoping to go to york on Sunday but had to work Ive been there quite a few times when i had the mr2 tubby but not had chance to go wi the civic yet.

that firestorm car made me death for about 10mins the last time it was there it is stupidly loud


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

cool pics


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

Wicked pictures, I like the one of the guy stiking his head inside the exaust hahahahaha briliant


----------



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

Nica said:


> Wicked pictures, I like the one of the guy stiking his head inside the exaust hahahahaha briliant


haha yeah, i was walking past with my mates, and just HAD to take a photo


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Cracking pics, cheers.


----------



## Qüiksilver-1 (Aug 14, 2006)

Awesome pictures.

Still need to make it to this show, one year.


----------



## sharpie (Apr 9, 2007)

glad to see some quality pics from the festival being a vw nut :thumb:


----------

